# Power Strip Timer



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there a UK alternative to this?

Product Review: Zilla Power Center | Fully Programmable Day/Night Bulb Power Strip - YouTube

I am currently in the process of making purchases for my first viv and the plugpoint I plan on using only has 2 sockets.
I can just get a normal 4 socket strip for the uv, basking light/thermostat (if they will handle all that ok?) but a timer would be handy.
Unless i just plug a single timer into the wall and plug the power strip into that?

Basically, whats the best/efficient/safest (pick one of those words lol) set up to have in these cases?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i just use 4 gang extensions and household timers from wilkinsons


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

You plug the timer into the wall socket and the power strip into that?
Or a timer into each point on the power strip and the power strip mains into the wall without a timer?

I should just live in the newbie section, my questions are probably beyond easy lol.


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone got a confirmation on this for me?

Just want to make sure I dont 1) damage the lighting within the viv, and 2) screw up the electric to the whole freakin house lol.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

the way i have mine set up is this i have a 4 gang extension into which i have two timers one controls the uv tube it switches on at 7.45 am and off at 9.45 pm
the other timer i have plugged into it the the dimming thermostat into which the basking light is connected this light goes on at 8.00 am and off at 9.30 pm
i think that power strip is a rip off

i have this set up for 3 vivs costs a fiver at most each set up


----------



## Fry (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh so you have them set at different times, I thought it was a 12 hour cycle for both. (its Rankins dragons im getting)

Thanks for that, ill just buy 2 timers and a regular 4-point power strip.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yes i have them set slightly different 
the uv light comes on 15 minutes before the basking light and goes of 15 minutes after the basking light goes out as in the wild it will get light then get hot and the opposite at night so i try to mimic that


----------

